# My name is Anthony, and yes I have an addiction...



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Having a nice camera, and a cooperative GSD, can be addicting. 

...And yes, she poses for me. LOL

*Some from today's exercise run:*


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Love the second photo! . Kira's gorgeous and knows it


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

I think you need to break the addiction.
You can send the camera and Kira to me until you get over it (which will be never)!!


----------



## Jack9211 (Nov 2, 2012)

what a beautiful dog !!


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

...It is addicting! 

When you have such beautiful dogs, and a camera that can show that beauty.... it's hard to ignore! 

Awesome pictures and a stunning girl as always!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Having taken over 400 pics in one outing, I feel you 
Great pics, though! She's gorgeous! You got much better action shots than I tend to. I need a REALLY fancy camera xD


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ahhh, nothing better than group therapy.

I feel better already


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

They are beauuuuutiful! What camera do you have? I still use a dummy camera (the aim and click kind) and it really suffers on motion pictures.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bear L said:


> They are beauuuuutiful! What camera do you have? I still use a dummy camera (the aim and click kind) and it really suffers on motion pictures.


For these pictures, I used a Nikon D7000 with kit lens 18-105. It's a great camera for action shots. No delay between pictures, and I could easily snap off about 7 frames per second. Makes action pictures loads of fun.

FYI... All of the latest SLR - type cameras have rapid shooting. 

One doesn't need as much talent as one would think. Today's cameras make it real easy. 


Also,... Having a dog that knows sit, stay, come, bring it, and watch me, makes it much easier too. I can put her in a stay, and walk the entire football field, then tell her to bring the stick. She gives me time to setup before she comes charging


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

The first picture is magazine worthy


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

She is beautiful. Awesome pictures too


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

llombardo said:


> The first picture is magazine worthy


Aww thank you.

I just printed a 13x19, and it did come out spectacular. Good call.
I happen to like that one too.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

The first step is realizing you have a problem. Wait. What's the problem? LOL! Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

There all great but I think #2 should be in the January GSD Calander. Okay the first 4 months of the calander are there. Seriously she is beautiful I love her coloring and her action shots. Kira you rock as a model!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments. I'm sure Kira would lick your face silly 

Anyway....

Did you honestly think that my addiction stopped at just TAKING pictures?
You ought to see my prints 

This is a big one ..


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Thank you for the compliments. I'm sure Kira would lick your face silly
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> ...


Ahh... see, I haven't gotten THAT far. I need to get a photo printer!! :wild:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm on a spending freeze.... I'm going to pretend you never mentioned the printer. lol!


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

4th pic is awesome! keep it up


----------



## itstee (Jul 15, 2011)

Kira is beautiful! I hope Abby grows up to be as beautiful as Kira.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

My God what an incredible looking dog.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

:wub:


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> Ahh... see, I haven't gotten THAT far. I need to get a photo printer!! :wild:


LOL... I don't use that printer for anything other than large prints. If I need 4x6 prints, I'll upload to my local Walgreens.

The printer itself sells for under 200.00. It comes with its 8 color carts, and it does a spectacular job. Great therapy for me  and I like the instant feedback.
Of course you can always just use an online service for a few dollars per print, or even Costco, BJ's, etc do a terrific job.

OH, I didn't mention the 24x36 inch movie style posters... I'll spare you the agony.


----------



## ankittanna87 (Nov 20, 2012)

B-e-a-uuuuuuu-tiful!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I refuse to get a photo printer because I would have photos everywhere...if I need one, to Walgreens I go and then I actually use the photos after all the work I did.


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> For these pictures, I used a Nikon D7000 with kit lens 18-105. It's a great camera for action shots. No delay between pictures, and I could easily snap off about 7 frames per second. Makes action pictures loads of fun.
> 
> FYI... All of the latest SLR - type cameras have rapid shooting.
> 
> ...


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I refuse to get a photo printer because I would have photos everywhere...if I need one, to Walgreens I go and then I actually use the photos after all the work I did.


I've always enjoyed photography. I started printing my own prints about 10 years ago. I have such beautiful memories, stored in some good old fashioned photo albums. Too many people have their best pictures on their iPhones,Facebook, etc.. and when their phones are obsolete, their memories are gone. People take media for granted.





Bigdogsolo said:


> Anthony8858 said:
> 
> 
> > For these pictures, I used a Nikon D7000 with kit lens 18-105. It's a great camera for action shots. No delay between pictures, and I could easily snap off about 7 frames per second. Makes action pictures loads of fun.
> ...


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a beautiful dog , beautiful pictures)


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I just loved all the pictures. I really loved this one!
She is so gorgeous. You have a great camera and an even better subject!!


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

zivagirl said:


> What kind of camera are you using?


page 2 of this thread.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Anthony8858 said:


> page 2 of this thread.


Thanks.


----------



## zivagirl (Jan 5, 2013)

Second picture actually makes my heart do floppy flops! It didn't take much for me to talk hubby into a GSD. I suspect, however, that he might not buy that a good camera is a pre-requisite to GSD ownership. 

These are some seriously impressive pictures. Do you write? Pictures coupled with a few descriptive paragraphs about the picture itself, and/or anecdotes would make a great coffee table book for dog lovers.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Beautiful pics-enjoy your addiction-I am on a spending freeze too-so this allows me to live vicariously


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

zivagirl said:


> Second picture actually makes my heart do floppy flops! It didn't take much for me to talk hubby into a GSD. I suspect, however, that he might not buy that a good camera is a pre-requisite to GSD ownership.
> 
> These are some seriously impressive pictures. Do you write? Pictures coupled with a few descriptive paragraphs about the picture itself, and/or anecdotes would make a great coffee table book for dog lovers.


Wow thank you. That's a very nice compliment.
I do not write. 

I think we cold take all the pictures of all the members' dogs, and truly create a wonderful coffee table book indeed.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Fantastic shots Anthony! Kira is a complete babe and she sure knows how to pose for the camera. 

I'm going to forget I seen the printer and continue my quest for a Tokina or Simga wide lens. This really is an addictive hobby, I woke up first thing this morning, grabbed my camera and snapped a few shots of Zoey playing in the snow. My morning commute was horrible this morning with the snow we got, but I WISH i brought my camera since some of the normal back roads I take were abandoned, covered in snow and quite beautiful.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Wow thank you. That's a very nice compliment.
> I do not write.
> 
> I think we cold take all the pictures of all the members' dogs, and truly create a wonderful coffee table book indeed.


I'd be a buyer!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Nickyb said:


> Fantastic shots Anthony! Kira is a complete babe and she sure knows how to pose for the camera.
> 
> I'm going to forget I seen the printer and continue my quest for a Tokina or Simga wide lens. This really is an addictive hobby, I woke up first thing this morning, grabbed my camera and snapped a few shots of Zoey playing in the snow. My morning commute was horrible this morning with the snow we got, but I WISH i brought my camera since some of the normal back roads I take were abandoned, covered in snow and quite beautiful.


Nick,

Grab your 55-200.
Put your camera in continuous focus mode
Put AF mode in 3D tracking
Use ISO 400 (even if sunny) If cloudy, put up to ISO 800)

Hold shutter while tracking your dog.
Your results will amaze you.

For some added fun.... include some training.
Put Zoey in a stay, and walk away. Call him, and as he's running towards you, fire away! LOL

Oh, and yes... the printer is part of the addiction.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> LOL... I don't use that printer for anything other than large prints. If I need 4x6 prints, I'll upload to my local Walgreens.
> 
> The printer itself sells for under 200.00. It comes with its 8 color carts, and it does a spectacular job. Great therapy for me  and I like the instant feedback.
> Of course you can always just use an online service for a few dollars per print, or even Costco, BJ's, etc do a terrific job.
> ...


Now that's just mean! lol More ways for me to spend money I shouldn't..... I thought they stopped those services.... 

That would be fun to explain to the SO... as he comes home to a stack of like 400 pictures.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> Nick,
> 
> Grab your 55-200.
> Put your camera in continuous focus mode
> ...



Thanks for the tips! I generally use my 35 1.8 but sometimes have difficulty with the reach, I'll be sure to fire off some this way!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

fantastic!!!!!!!!


----------



## doggybyts89 (Mar 22, 2008)

She is beautiful and certainly knows how to work the camera! Love these pictures


----------

